# Τη νύχτα που πνίγηκε το «Ηράκλειο»



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ δεν θα δίσταζα να γράψω ένα διήγημα με τίτλο: _Τη νύχτα που πνίγηκε το «Ηράκλειο»_


Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για το διήγημα που δεν θα δίσταζα να γράψω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ξεκίνησα να μαζεύω υλικό, να βλέπω επίκαιρα της εποχής και να κάνω δοκιμές. Θα ήταν ένα διήγημα για το ναυάγιο κοντά στη νησίδα Φαλκονέρα ή κάτι παράλληλο; Τι χαρακτήρα θα είχε; Κοινωνικό, πολιτικό, «εποχής»; Οι ιδέες χόρευαν στο μυαλό μου, αλλά δεν καταστάλαζαν. Κι από πάνω, είχα βάλει και προθεσμία στον εαυτό μου: «Να δημοσιευτεί για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας».

Κι εκεί που δεν καταστάλαζε τίποτε, η έμπνευση ήρθε από αλλού. Στο άρθρο της γερμανικής βίκης για το ναυάγιο, ανακάλυψα μια μικρή υποσημείωση: _Untergang der "Heraklion" bei Milos_ (Bericht des damaligen Besatzungsmitgliedes Hans Egidius, der als Bootsmann auf dem MS Lienersand fuhr. Das genannte Motorschiff war bei den Bergungsarbeiten dabei, um Überlebende zu retten), "_Jeversches Wochenblatt_" vom 8. Dezember 2010.

Τι ήταν πάλι αυτό; Επετειακό δημοσίευμα (8 Δεκεμβρίου του 1966 βυθίστηκε το άτυχο πλοίο); Και με αναφορά που κινεί το ενδιαφέρον; Βύθιση του «Ηράκλειον» κοντά στη Μήλο (Περιγραφή από τον Χανς Εγκίντιους, ναύτη τότε στο γερμανικό _MS Λίνερζαντ_, το οποίο είχε συμμετάσχει στις σωστικές έρευνες). Προσθέτει κάτι άραγε μια ακόμη μαρτυρία μετά από τόσον καιρό; Σίγουρα, είχε στοιχειώσει τον ναύτη και γι' αυτόν και μόνο τον λόγο, θα είχε το ενδιαφέρον της. Το δημοσίευμα όμως δεν εντοπιζόταν πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο.

Τελικά επικοινώνησα με τη διεύθυνση της γερμανικής εφημερίδας. Παρεμπιπτόντως έμαθα ότι πρόκειται για τοπικό φύλλο, που εκδίδεται εβδομαδιαία από το 1791 και ως ημερήσια από το 1890. Η έδρα της είναι στην πόλη Γέφερ [Jever] της Φριζίας, στα βορειοδυτικά παράλια της Γερμανίας. Ο διευθυντής κ. Helmut Burlager και η γραμματέας του, η κ. Anne Philipp, ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι και φρόντισαν να μου στείλουν το επίμαχο φύλλο και να μου δώσουν το δικαίωμα να το μεταφράσω για τη Λεξιλογία. Τους ευχαριστώ και από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

Το άρθρο (η εισαγωγή, από τη σύνταξη της εφημερίδας)




_Η σελίδα της 8/10/2010 από την εφημερίδα. Θα βρείτε το ίδιο pdf συνημμένο στο άρθρο._
_
*ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ*: Στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου 1966 βυθίστηκε στο Αιγαίο το οχηματαγωγό «Ηράκλειο». Ο Χανς Εγκίντιους από το Φάρελ έζησε το δράμα. 241 άνθρωποι χάθηκαν στη θάλασσα. Εκείνη την εποχή, ο δημοσιογράφος από το Φάρελ είχε μπαρκάρει και ο ίδιος. Το «Λίνερζαντ» έσπευσε στο σημείο του δυστυχήματος._

Ο Χανς Εγκίντιους από το Φάρελ, δημοσιογράφος και συγγραφέας, που βρέθηκε στη Μήλο, στο Αιγαίο, τη βραδιά του καταστροφικού ναυαγίου του ελληνικού οχηματαγωγού «Ηράκλειο» στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου 1966, θυμάται έντονα ακόμη και σήμερα τις δραματικές σκηνές στη θάλασσα. Εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ναύτης στο μότορσιπ «Λίνερζαντ» της εταιρείας Union από το Μπράκε και έζησε, νέο παιδί, τις συνέπειες της καταστροφής.

Στο άρθρο αυτό περιγράφει τη βύθιση του οχηματαγωγού, που έχει μπει στην ιστορία των θαλάσσιων καταστροφών ως το χειρότερο ναυάγιο της δεκαετίας του 1960. Ακόμη και σήμερα, ο τότε ναύτης θυμάται τις λεπτομέρειες του τρομερού συμβάντος· οι εικόνες τού μένουν αλησμόνητες. Ανάμεσά τους το θέαμα των εκατομμυρίων πορτοκαλιών που παρασύρονταν από τη θάλασσα, τα αναρίθμητα απομεινάρια κάθε μεγέθους από το ναυάγιο, οι κηλίδες του πετρελαίου που απλώνονταν ασταμάτητα, τα φορτηγά ψυγεία Büssing που επέπλεαν ακόμη και, φυσικά, τα πτώματα των πνιγμένων επιβατών του «Ηράκλειον» παραδομένα στα κύματα της θάλασσας. Ο Χανς Εγκίντιους θυμάται: «Ήταν ένα τρομακτικό γεγονός για τη ναυσιπλοΐα λίγο πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα, που μπορούσε να αφήσει βαθιά τραύματα στα μέλη του πληρώματος που ταξιδεύαμε μαζί. Κι αυτό επειδή, παρά τη γρήγορη κινητοποίησή μας, δεν μπορέσαμε να σώσουμε κανέναν επιζώντα. Θα μείνει για πάντα χαραγμένο στο μυαλό μου.»

Το φύλλο της γερμανικής εφημερίδας σε pdf: View attachment Ausgabe-JW-08-12-10-72.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

Το άρθρο (ο συγγραφέας θυμάται):
Ανασύραμε ημίγυμνα πτώματα από το νερό
ΤΟΥ ΧΑΝΣ ΕΓΚΙΝΤΙΟΥΣ

Το «Λίνερζαντ» πήγαινε σαβουρωμένο (ερματισμένο) από την Καλαμάτα, όπου είχαμε ξεφορτώσει ένα φορτίο προς τη νήσο Μήλο, στο Αιγαίο πέλαγος, για να φορτώσει από εκεί περλίτη για το Ρότερνταμ. Όταν ρίξαμε άγκυρα στη Μήλο, κανένας από τα μέλη του πληρώματος στο πλοίο δεν μπορούσε να διανοηθεί τι μας περίμενε εκεί! Στο ημερολόγιο του πλοίου έγραφε 7 Δεκεμβρίου όταν πήραμε από τον ασύρματο το μετεωρολογικό δελτίο που πρόβλεπε ισχυρότατους θυελλώδεις ανέμους για εκείνη την ημέρα. Αμέσως, ο Έλληνας πλοηγός συμφώνησε με τον καπετάνιο μας, τον Ρολφ Μπάσενμπεργκ, και μας οδήγησε στην απάνεμη πλευρά του νησιού για να προστατευτούμε. Πραγματικά, φτάσαμε εκεί το απόγευμα και αγκυροβολήσαμε. Για σιγουριά, μάλιστα, ρίξαμε και τις δύο άγκυρες, και την αριστερή και τη δεξιά.

*Βυθίστηκε μέσα σε δώδεκα λεπτά*

Είχα τη βάρδια από τα μεσάνυχτα μέχρι τις 4 το πρωί στη γέφυρα, όταν λάβαμε στον ασύρματο το SOS του οχηματαγωγού «Ηράκλειον», ενός πλοίου με εκτόπισμα 8922 κόρους, μήκος 152 μέτρα και πλάτος 18. Όπως διηγήθηκαν αργότερα κάποιοι από τους διασωθέντες, το πλοίο είχε ξεκινήσει από τα Χανιά και κατευθυνόταν προς τον Πειραιά με περίπου 300 επιβάτες και πορτοκάλια για τη γερμανική αγορά, φορτωμένα σε φορτηγά ψυγεία Büssing. Κατά το ταξίδι, έσπασαν λόγω του ισχυρότατου κυματισμού τα έχματα πολλών από τα φορτηγά ψυγεία Büssing. Τα ψυγεία που λύθηκαν, μαζί με άλλα οχήματα, άρχισαν να κινούνται, έπεσαν πάνω στον καταπέλτη της πλώρης και προκάλεσαν ένα μεγάλο άνοιγμα, από όπου ξεχύθηκαν ορμητικά μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά τόνοι θαλασσινό νερό στο κατάστρωμα των αυτοκινήτων. Το οχηματαγωγό βυθίστηκε μέσα σε λιγότερα από δώδεκα λεπτά. Το μόνο που πρόλαβαν να κάνουν οι υπεύθυνοι του πλοίου ήταν να στείλουν μερικές φορές το σήμα κινδύνου. Ακόμη και σήμερα ακούω τον ασυρματιστή να φωνάζει μέσα από τους αιθέρες, στα αγγλικά: «Εδώ το ελληνικό οχηματαγωγό “Ηράκλειο”. Βυθιζόμαστε! Γρήγορα, βοηθήστε μας, βοηθήστε μας!» Και ακολουθούσαν, προσεγγιστικά, οι συντεταγμένες του τόπου όπου είχε γίνει το ναυάγιο. Ένα λεπτό αργότερα, η εκπομπή διακόπηκε για πάντα.

*Βοήθεια από πολεμικά σκάφη*

Με δάκρυα στα μάτια, ο Έλληνας πλοηγός που άκουγε μαζί μας όλες τις τρομερές ειδήσεις που έφταναν από τον ασύρματο, συμβούλεψε τον καπετάνιο –τον οποίο είχα ήδη ενημερώσει– να σηκώσουμε αμέσως άγκυρα και να σπεύσουμε στον τόπο του δυστυχήματος για να βοηθήσουμε στην αναζήτηση επιζώντων. Έτσι κι έγινε! Σηκώσαμε αμέσως τις άγκυρες. Φτάνοντας στον τόπο όπου είχε βυθιστεί το «Ηράκλειο» καθώς χάραζε, ακούσαμε από τον ασύρματο ένα μήνυμα από το αδελφό του οχηματαγωγό, το «Κρήτη», που είχε περισυλλέξει ήδη από την θάλασσα είκοσι ζωντανούς και πολλούς πνιγμένους. Σ’ εμάς, το πλήρωμα του «Λίνερζαντ», εμφανίστηκε μπροστά στα μάτια μας μια εικόνα που σχεδόν ξεπερνούσε κάθε περιγραφή. Πολεμικά και εμπορικά πλοία πολλών εθνικοτήτων, με τις σημαίες μεσίστιες, βοηθούσαν στις έρευνες στην περιοχή, προσπαθούσαν να σώσουν ό,τι μπορούσε να σωθεί! Στον ουρανό έκαναν κύκλους πολεμικά αεροπλάνα διαφόρων εθνικοτήτων, έριχναν σωσίβια και σημάδευαν στη θάλασσα με καπνογόνα περιοχές όπου εντόπιζαν πολλούς ανθρώπους, για να υποδείξουν τη θέση τους στα πλοία που αναζητούσαν επιζώντες.

*Πτώματα επέπλεαν στη θάλασσα*

Παντού υπήρχαν μικρά και μεγαλύτερα συντρίμμια από το «Ηράκλειο», κηλίδες μαζούτ απλώνονταν στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, εκατομμύρια πορτοκάλια από τα κομματιασμένα ψυγεία επέπλεαν παντού, κάποια ψυγεία δεν είχαν βυθιστεί ακόμη, και ανάμεσα σε όλα αυτά οι σοροί των πνιγμένων ανθρώπων –όλα ήταν μια εικόνα που κανένας σκηνοθέτης σε όλο τον κόσμο δεν θα μπορούσε να την αναπαραστήσει. Δυστυχώς δεν καταφέραμε να διασώσουμε επιζώντες από το «Ηράκλειο» –τα κύματα έφταναν ακόμη τα τέσσερα με έξι μέτρα ύψος. Αναγκαστικά στραφήκαμε να ανασύρουμε νεκρούς, άντρες, γυναίκες, παιδιά ημίγυμνους ή μισοντυμένους καθώς το δυστύχημα τους είχε πετύχει στον ύπνο. Πολλές ώρες μετά, όταν τελείωσαν οι προσπάθειες διάσωσης και περισυλλογής, ξεκαθάρισε ότι στο ναυάγιο είχαν χαθεί 241 ψυχές και μόνο 47 επιβάτες είχαν σωθεί από τα φουρτουνιασμένα νερά της θάλασσας.

Λίγες μέρες αργότερα αναχωρήσαμε φορτωμένοι περλίτη από τη Μήλο για το Ρότερνταμ [...]

Σαν επίλογο, θέλω να αναφέρω ότι σήμερα υπάρχει στα Χανιά, στην Κρήτη, βορειοδυτικά του κάστρου του Φιρκά, το ονομαζόμενο «Μνημείο με το χέρι» που θυμίζει το ναυάγιο του «Ηράκλειον» έξω από τη Μήλο στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου 1966.

ΣτΔρ7χ: Να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι στο άρθρο της εφημερίδας απεικονίζεται ο συγγραφέας, νέος ναύτης τότε, το «Ηράκλειον», μεταφορά διασωθέντα (στον Πειραιά) και το σκάφος _Λίνερζαντ_ (όταν είχε μετονομαστεί σε _Lady Silvia_) σε τουρκικό λιμάνι.


----------



## Resident (Apr 1, 2012)

Συνταρακτικό. Thank you Dr. 

Η λέξη "Ηράκλειο" δεν έχει αποτυπωθεί στο μυαλό μου αλλά η "Φαλκονέρα", ναι. Οικογένεια Κρητικών, βλέπεις. Οι συζητήσεις στο σπίτι θα πρέπει να ήταν συναισθηματικά φορτισμένες μετά το ναυάγιο για να μου μείνει η λέξη, η οποία για χρόνια δεν ήξερα τι σημαίνει.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2012)

...
ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ - F/B HERAKLION






Η εκπομπή αυτή μεταδόθηκε από τον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του SAG στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου 1966, δύο ημέρες μετά την τραγωδία στην Φαλκονέρα του F/B ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ. Η εκπομπή είχε πολύ μεγάλη ακροαματικότητα και μεταδόθηκε πολλές φορές την ίδια ημέρα κατόπιν παρακλήσεως των ακροατών. Ευχαριστούμε τον ακροατή Σπύρο Λοβέρδο, που είχε ηχογραφήσει από το ραδιόφωνο τότε την εκπομπή και έτσι βρίσκεται στο αρχείο του SAG. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPJ-VcNaMuY


Περισσότερα για το ναυάγιο και τα επακόλουθα, συγκλονιστικές μαρτυρίες επιβατών και αναφορές από τις προσπάθειες διάσωσης, στο νήμα με τίτλο *Το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ στη Φαλκονέρα* από το shipfriends.gr. Αντιγράφω μόνο την εισαγωγή της πρώτης ανάρτησης του νήματος:

Ένα ναυάγιο, το οποίο σημάδεψε την Ελλάδα, αλλά κυρίως την Κρήτη και έγινε η αφορμή για πολλές εξελίξεις στον χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας.
Σαν αποτέλεσμα του ναυαγίου θεσμοθετήθηκε το απαγορευτικό απόπλου λόγω καιρού, μπήκαν οι πρώτες ιδέες για την δημιουργία των Ναυτιλιακών Εταιρειών Λαϊκής Βάσης, κατέρρευσε ο (τότε) κολοσσός της Ακτοπλοΐας, η εταιρεία των Αφών Τυπάλδου κλπ. [...]





Το "Ηράκλειον" όταν λεγόταν ακόμη "Leicestershire" (από το http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/richard3.html) 





Το Leicestershire στο Λίβερπουλ (από το shipfriends.gr)

Σχετικές εμπειρίες δεν έχω ξεκάθαρες, τριών χρονών τότε. Θα ζητήσω όμως τη βοήθεια των γονιών μου, μήπως καταφέρω να ξεδιαλύνω τα συγκεχυμένα σπαράγματα των παιδικών μου αναμνήσεων για τον απόηχο του ναυαγίου, που είχε σημαδέψει όσους ταξίδευαν από και προς την Κρήτη. Στην αναφορά της Φαλκονέρας πάντως, θυμάμαι τη γιαγιά μου να σταυροκοπιέται και να λέει «ο Θεός να φυλάει τα κοπέλια μας», για πολλά χρόνια μετά το 1966. 

Ευχαριστώ, Δρα, γιατί και τα τραγικά πρέπει να τα θυμόμαστε, όσο κι αν μας συγκλονίζουν.


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2012)

Όταν έγινε, πήγαινα στις πρώτες τάξεις του δημοτικού. Ίσως το έχω πει, έχω μια φίλη που ο πατέρας της ήταν μέσα -και σώθηκε. Τώρα όμως συνειδητοποίησα πόσο λίγοι σώθηκαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

Εκείνη την εποχή είχαμε μόλις μετακομίσει, αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά και ανηφορίζοντας προς την Αθήνα. Έτσι δεν είδα από πρώτο χέρι, όπως θα είχε γίνει αλλιώς, τις σκηνές πανικού και δέους, τα ασθενοφόρα, την απελπισία, την οδύνη. Τα θυμάμαι από τα ραδιόφωνα και τις εφημερίδες. Οι συγγενείς και φίλοι όμως έμεναν ακόμη στον Πειραιά και οι συζητήσεις για το απίστευτο αυτό δράμα σκίαζαν πολύ καιρό την καθημερινότητά μας.

Μια από τις συνέπειες του ατυχήματος, θα το ξέρουν όσοι υπηρέτησαν από τότε στο ΠΝ, ήταν η καθιέρωση του «σκοπούντος» στον Ναύσταθμο της Σαλαμίνας, δηλαδή του πλοίου που θα είναι κάθε μέρα σε ετοιμότητα για να φύγει αμέσως αν παραστεί ανάγκη.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2012)

Είχα κάποιον στο ΠΝ που ήταν στα πολεμικά καράβια που έσπευσαν για βοήθεια εκείνη τη μέρα. Μου έχει διηγηθεί με πολύ γλαφυρό τρόπο την περισυλλογή των λίγων τυχερών διασωθέντων και των δεκάδων πτωμάτων.


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2012)

Εγώ δεν είχα γεννηθεί τότε, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι για χρόνια άκουγα τη λέξη Φαλκονέρα ψιθυριστά και χωρίς πολλές κουβέντες γιατί όπως είπε μια φορά που ρώτησα η μητέρα μου, ο νονός μου ήταν πλήρωμα στο πλοίο και μετά το ναυάγιο άφησε τα ταξίδια και ασχολήθηκε με στεριανές θαλασσινές δουλειές. Ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω πιο πολλά την επόμενη.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 7, 2012)

Με αναφορά στην ανακάλυψη του Δόκτορα!
http://www.lifo.gr/team/sansimera/34294


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2015)

*Η συγκλονιστική ιστορία ενός Χανιώτη που επέζησε από το ναυάγιο του «Ηράκλειον»* (του _Γιώργου Γεωργακάκη_)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2016)

Ο φίλος ΦΚ, ταξιδεύοντας σήμερα από Χανιά για Πειραιά, δημοσίευσε μια σημερινή φωτογραφία από τη Φαλκονέρα (το νησάκι στο βάθος) και μας θυμίζει ότι ο αριθμός των απωλειών πρέπει να ήταν μεγαλύτερος από τον επίσημο, καθώς συνήθως βρίσκονταν στα αμπάρια αφενός κρατούμενοι (που δεν τους ανέβαζαν επάνω, να μην ενοχλούνται οι επιβάτες) και αφετέρου τσιγγάνοι που έμπαιναν λαθρεπιβάτες.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2016)

...
*Η τραγωδία στη Φαλκονέρα: Τα ντοκουμέντα ενός εγκλήματος
*
Συντάκτης: Σταύρος Μαλαγκονιάρης

https://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/i-tragodia-sti-falkonera-ta-ntokoymenta-enos-egklimatos


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2016)

Το διάβασα. Γιατί το διάβασα; Για να το θυμάμαι όποτε μπαίνω σε καράβι και να μου κόβεται η όρεξη;


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2016)

Συναρπαστικό.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 5, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> *Η τραγωδία στη Φαλκονέρα: Τα ντοκουμέντα ενός εγκλήματος
> *
> Συντάκτης: Σταύρος Μαλαγκονιάρης
> ...





> δεν υφίστατο μόνιμον σύστημα εχμάσεως


Πήγα να πω ότι έμαθα και μια λέξη, αλλά σύστησα στον εαυτό μου ένα ωραίο φόρουμ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Πήγα να πω ότι έμαθα και μια λέξη, αλλά σύστησα στον εαυτό μου ένα ωραίο φόρουμ.



Αυτά είναι τα ωραία όταν ξέρεις ένα ωραίο φόρουμ και θυμάσαι να το ξεψαχνίσεις.

Ε, ούτε εδώ υφίσταται μόνιμον σύστημα εχμάσεως. Πλην όμως υφίσταται μόνιμον σύστημα συστάσεως, ανασυστάσεως και επανασυστάσεως, πανξουτονιστί. Το εις τας Ευρώπας αποκαλούμενον peer review. Anyone who peers into it, reviews and cheers or leers at it.


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2016)

...
Μια που ανακινήθηκε το θέμα, δυο θρηνητικά τραγούδια που θυμάμαι από τότε, το δεύτερο μάλιστα έψαξα και το βρήκα στη δισκοθήκη μου, αυτό ακριβώς το 45άρι της Astron -τώρα είναι 50 χρονών πια- που οι γονείς δε μας επέτρεπαν να το βάλουμε στο τότε πρωτόγονο πικάπ και να τ' ακούσουμε, για να μη μας επηρεάσουν οι μακάβριοι στίχοι και η ερμηνεία του Γιώργου Παπαδόπουλου, αλλά ακόμα με πιάνει η ανατριχίλα που νιώθαμε με την αδερφή μου όταν το παίζαμε κρυφά κι ακουγόταν η πένθιμη καμπάνα και το «Ο Χάρος έστησε χορό με κύματα κι αέρα, κοντά στης Μήλου τα νερά δίπλα στη Φαλκονέρα»:

Ένα καράβι χάθηκε (το Ηράκλειον)






Οχτώ Δεκέμβρη ήτανε, μια μαυρισμένη μέρα, χάθηκε το Ηράκλειο μέσα στη Φαλκονέρα.







Μακριά από μας κι απ' τα κοπέλια μας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Πήγα να πω ότι έμαθα και μια λέξη, αλλά σύστησα στον εαυτό μου ένα ωραίο φόρουμ.



Επειδή κι εγώ έψαχνα στο ωραίο φόρουμ αλλά δεν το βρήκα, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τί είναι ο υψηλός χαβαλές που λέει ότι είχε το πλοίο;


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Επειδή κι εγώ έψαχνα στο ωραίο φόρουμ αλλά δεν το βρήκα, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τί είναι ο υψηλός χαβαλές που λέει ότι είχε το πλοίο;



Ότι είχε φορτίο ψηλά στο κατάστρωμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το διάβασα. Γιατί το διάβασα; Για να το θυμάμαι όποτε μπαίνω σε καράβι και να μου κόβεται η όρεξη;


Γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ σε καράβι που ταξιδεύει νύχτα. Επειδή ακόμα και με μπουνάτσα είναι ικανοί (μερικοί ναυτικοί) να το ρίξουν στα βράχια και να πνίξουν μερικές δεκάδες άτομα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2016)

Να θυμάσαι όμως ότι κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει πολύ σπάνια και ότι τα περισσότερα καράβια δεν βυθίζονται αμέσως.


----------

